# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Kann man im Sommer Skifahren?

## skifreundin

Diese Frage stelle ich mir letzte Zeit ziemlich oft, weil ich es kaum erwarten kann, wieder in die Ski amade zu fahren  :Stick Out Tongue: . Deswegen hab ich rausgefunden, dass es solche Skihallen gibt, wo man auch im Sommer (denke ich zumindest) Skifahren kann, oder? Sind die aber auch für "normale" Menschen zugänglich oder nur für Sportler bzw. wo gibt es solche Hallen überall? Kennt ihr euch da aus?  :Confused:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

klar kann man...
Liste von Schi Hallen
für mich stellt sich die Frage, wozu es eine Schi Halle sein muss...
Gerade in Österreich haben wir noch ein paar Gletscher, z.B.: Kitzsteinhorn.
Also wenn schon im Sommer Schi fahren, dann dort (zumindest noch solange es diese noch gibt...)

----------


## georg

Ich würd eher aufs Gletscher fahren als in eine doofe Halle.

----------


## skifreundin

Aufs Gletscher? Sorry, dass ich nachfrage, aber ich bin echt ein Skianfänger. Wo fährt ihr denn genau hin?  :Confused:

----------


## DasMatti

Kitzsteinhorn wurde schon genannt, oder der Tuxer Glätscher bei Hintertux....
fahr aber in der früh hin, ab mittags machts schon keinen spaß mehr - alles zu sulizig.

----------


## georg

Hintertux und Kitzsteinhorn fast das ganze Jahr über. Kaunertaler bis ca. Mitte Juni. Dachstein ist eher fad aber geht auch sehr lange. Wie Dasmatti gesagt hat, besser vormittags fahren und am Nachmittag in der Sonne braten. Sonst weiß ich nichts genaues aber google weiß da sicher mehr.
Im Sommer am Gletscher fahren bedeutet Sonnencreme mit einem LSF größer als 50 und gute Brillen, sonst wirst du geröstet.

----------


## skifreundin

Die kenne ich alle nicht. Na ja, ich hab ja erst vor kurzem mit dem Skifahren angefangen, bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger. Deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob so ein Gletscher nicht zu gefährlich für mich wäre? Ich stelle mir das auf jeden Fall sehr steil vor, aber wie gesagt, kenne ich mich da nicht aus  :Stick Out Tongue: . Geht ihr auch im Sommer Skifahren?

----------


## DasMatti

Du brauchst dir den Gletscher nicht so schlimm vorstellen.
Du fährst nicht wild! Das ist ein ganz normales (kleines) Skigebiet, mit liftanalgen, und präparierten Strecken.
Da gibts, wie im Winter auch, von Blau bis Schwarz jeden Streckentyp. Also probiers aus.

ride on

----------


## georg

Die meisten Gletscherskigebiete sind sogar eher fad. Gefährlich ist dort nichts außer der Sonne, so lange du im gesicherten Bereich bleibst. Also wie DasMatti schon gesagt hat: Ausprobieren. Sonst weißt du nie obs dir taugt.
Mußt ja nicht gleich nach Chamonix und die Eisrinnen des Mt.Blanc abfahren. Das hat Zeit bis nächstes Jahr.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Apropos Mt. Blanc: Oberhalb von 2800m gehts supi zum Fahren.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Twisted: 

Bild ist vom Donnerstag.  :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

so guad schaut da Schnee do eh ned aus, i bin goa ned neidisch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

2m Powder wirst im Juni in den Alpen nicht finden. Aber es war schön aufgefirnt und drunter hart.. solange man keine Spalte erwischt.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  Also echt nett zum Fahren, besser als frisch präparierte Piste.

----------


## skifreundin

Ich glaub, ich werde es doch noch bis zum nächsten Winter aushalten müssen, ist ja eigentlich nicht mehr so lange...Außerdem kann ich dann im Winter die schönen Pisten in ski amade bewundern, deswegen ist es wert, so lange zu warten. Man kann aber jetzt schon den Urlaub buchen, stimmst?

----------


## smOoh

mein Tip: Neu Seeland  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Neuseeland wäre schon cool..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## skifreundin

das stimmt, hab gehört, dass man auch in Chile Skifahren kann, ich dachte da aber eher an Europa, bzw. an Österreich. Wie schon erwähnt, finde ich die Region Ski amade cool, da kann man aber sicher nur im Winter Skifahren, stimmts?

----------


## Jerremy

Hintertuxer Gletscher ist echt schön,auch im Sommer,Park hat zwar zu bis Anang-Mitte September aber trotzdem für die Verhältnisse wunderschön.

Dann gäbe es noch Saas Fee ist auch sehr schön,Park ist sogar offen,weis ich aber nicht genau  :Wink: 

so..go shred !

----------


## skifreundin

Das klingt alles super spannend! Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, war aber im Urlaub, dann hatte wieder keine Zeit usw. Nächstes Jahr probiere ich gerne den Gletscher aus, dieses Jahr hab ich schon meinen Skiurlaub in ski amade gebucht, es dauert nicht mehr lange und der Schnee liegt wieder überall. LG

----------


## MarcelDH

War letztes Wochenende in Oetz zum Canyoning und oben aufm Berg lag schon Schnee.. Also hatte Mittwoch's schon geschneit und es gab 30cm Neuschnee  :EEK!:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## georg

War das Wochenende am Dachstein und da lag noch nix.. etwas angezuckert, die normalen Skipisten Sommergletscherlike und am Gletscher zum Randkluftsteig ist Blankeis und alle Spalten offen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

